# Scope mounting question



## fishingtiger (Jan 14, 2010)

I recently bought a Browning Abolt II and put a Nikon Monarch 2.5x10x50 scope on it. I have the scope set as far back-towards the butt of the gun as possible. 

When I shoulder the gun and look through the scope, i have to slide my head forward a couple of inches to be able to see the full view of the opening. This is not comfortable to do. 

Are there special mounts that will allow me to bring the scope even closer back to my eye? I think I need to bring it back another 2 inches.


----------



## huntfish (Jan 14, 2010)

Depends on the bases you are using.   Very common to do.


----------



## deadend (Jan 14, 2010)

Get a smaller objective scope or get higher rings.  My suspicion is that you have med. rings with that big scope and the bell contacts the shank of the barrel before the maximum rearward attitude is achieved.


----------



## germag (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, a 50mm objective needs high rings. You can also get reversible rings that will allow you a little more movement, but you still have to have the correct ring height.


----------



## fishingtiger (Jan 14, 2010)

the scope itself has clearance on the gun with the medium sized rings. However, the scope is positioned as far back towards the butt as possible meaning, the front ring is positioned right at the very end of the tube and the scope cant slide back any further. It almost seems that I need a new base that has holes drilled further back than the current base. Does that make sense?


----------



## WTM45 (Jan 14, 2010)

Go to a Picatinny/Weaver one piece base and Weaver style rings and you can position the scope/rings in many different positions.
Long actions and short main tube optics are difficult at times to set up.
A Picatinny rail base can take care of that for you.


----------



## winchester1970 (Jan 14, 2010)

Try a reverse front ring from Leupold. The A-bolts are one of the easier rifles to mount scopes on. What caliber rifle is it?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 14, 2010)

We had the same problem on (2) Savage 110 long action rifles and 50mm scopes.  We solved our problem with Leupold STD 2-piece reversible bases.  We were able to get the scope a full inch closer to our eyes.  It's still not perfect, but it's a lot better than it was.  We tried to get another half an inch with a set of HIGH elevation extension rings (the reverse front ring that win70 mentioned), but the bell of the scope contacted the front base.  The problem is that bigger objectives mean shorter tubes.  

A word of advice about Brownings, though.  The thread pattern that Browning uses for their scope mounts is so fine that, even without loctite, it's almost impossible to remove the screws holding the old bases to the rifle.  I stripped all 4 screws and had to drill them out on an A Bolt I used to own.  I've talked with others who have said the same thing.  If you go to replace your mounts, don't be surprised if you have to drill out the screws.  

It's easy to do.  Just select a bit a little smaller than the head of the screw and drill each screw until the head pops off.  Then, remove the bases and remove the shafts of the screws with a good pair of needle nose pliers.


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 15, 2010)

I have an AboltII in '06. I have a 4-16x50mm obj scope mounted. Two piece weaver bases with medium rings.

There are ring sets that extend front or rear or both to allow for greater flexibility in eye relief.

However, different scopes have different dimensions and require appropriate rings and bases. A picture of what you have now would allow for informed suggestions as to what might work on *your* rifle/scope combo.


----------



## huntfish (Jan 15, 2010)

Get reversable rings.   Warning though.   If you go to BPS, expect the deer in the head light look.


----------



## Wheels (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know the caliber he is trying to mount the scope on but I recommend the reverse leupold- do not go with a cheaper setup.I have been disapointed having to tighten screws after firing many rounds- not knowing if my gun was still zeroed.  IMP


----------

